# Agrandir sous-titre Apple TV 2



## lucka27 (12 Février 2011)

Salut

J'ai encodé des divx avec les sous-titres avec Handbrack puis je les ai ajoutés à iTunes.
J'arrive à les lire avec mon Apple tv 2 (non jailbreacké) sans soucis.
Le seul petit soucis c'est que les sous-titres sont petits sur l'écran de la tv mais pas
sur mon Mac avec iTunes.

Comment faire pour agrandir les sous-titres sur l'on Apple Tv ?

Merci


----------



## Jumbolino (13 Février 2011)

Je n'ai pas de réponse directe à ta question, mais tu pourras trouver différents formats de sous titres sur ce site

http://www.sous-titres.eu/

Je suis confronté à un autre problème. Je peux activer l'affichage des sous-titres pour la lecture des films sur l'ordinateur, mais pas sur l'Apple TV. 

Je transforme une source AVI à laquelle j'ajoute des sous-titres, le tout en m4v avec la dernière version de Handbrake (preset ATV 2).

Merci de m'éclairer...


----------



## lucka27 (13 Février 2011)

Pour l'encodage je ne fais pas mieux que d'intégrer les .str lors de l'encode dans Handbrack et ils apparaissent bien lors de la lecture avec mon apple TV. C'est juste la taille qui me pose soucis...


----------

